# Deca help... Insomnia?



## naturalplayer (Jan 5, 2019)

I've tried just about everything on cycles at some point except Deca... I always liked EQ and was told to try deca... I can't get to sleep to save my life! Is this normal? I had some issues on tren, but this is insane... I fall asleep for maybe 20 minutes at night and then wake up feeling totally rested... Then maybe at 530am I'll fall asleep again and after 2hrs I wake up and can't fall asleep again and feel like death... Help... I'm just running 300mg/wk. Mostly for my joints and to see if I like it.  It's been 3 weeks.  I'm running test, deca, and dbol.  
Test(blend) 500/wk
Dbol-30mg/day
Deca- 300mg/wk
Letro - .625mg/eod
Nolva and clomid on hand if needed

Might add some tren and test prop at end of cycle for 6 weeks with clen if the cycle warrants...


----------



## dagambd (Jan 5, 2019)

You try any over the counter sleep supplements? Melatonin? Benadryl?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jan 5, 2019)

I slept like a baby on deca .
I'd suggest trying glutamine and gaba before bed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision (Jan 6, 2019)

It's not a known side effect at such modest dosages like you have, but it is possible, anything with hormones can be possible..Nandrolone and most other AAS will stimulate and increase CNS activity, and some drugs like nandrolone can decrease the sensitivity with the D2 receptors due to its nature of increasing levels of Dopamine, basically the over stimulation of the receptors thus the membrane may become less responsive..On paper lower response of Dopamine sounds ideal, and partially true, but to much can be almost like having not enough by the example I just have.. The body likes to be in a constant state of homeostasis, a balance with-in the systems of checks that are through-out the body..To much dopamine can be detrimental in may ways by direct or indirect effects throughout cellular expressions.. You just may be a natural insomniac that has certain drugs bring out the worst of it.. I too am a insomniac, at times I sleep like a baby, and soon as I add certain drugs "blamo" everything is off, and once I loss a goodnights rest it trickles and throws the rest of my up coming days off, appetite ,mood, everything and it takes days to get back on track. 

In the main time start with this simple basic combo that can work wonders.. Melatonin with 5-HTP.. It needs to be taken every night in order for it to trying work, don't take as needed, these things need to build up a system response and they work BEST when taking ED, around day 5-6 they start to shine..

Also - Maybe try adding some very low dose of caber at .5mg on day of injection with nandrolone and/or .5mg every 3-4 days..

Below is a promo I ran on a few other forums, this is NOT a promo plug but rather just info to assist you, read the info below for educational purposes..
I hope everything gets better bro! 









​​*Cabergoline is a dopamine agonist created to cut down prolactin. 
*
It is also used by athletes who supplement w/ AAS that may increase prolactin levels such as Deca & Tren.
Cabergoline, most commonly known as the brand Dostinex or Caber in the BB community, It was developed in 1981. As a dopamine agonist,
Caber directly relates w/ the long acting D2 receptor thereby suppressing the secretion of prolactin in the body & in turn lowers serum prolactin levels. 
As a dopamine agnonist, Caber is used to treat Parkinson?s disease, Cushing?s disease, & hyperprolactinaemia ( high levels of prolactin in the blood), .
Caber?s direct role is in that it inhibits prolactin secretion in the pituitary. It genuinely is a simple drug & what is more simple,
is that Caber was discovered almost accidently during experiments (as were many steroids & even penicillin)

*Effects:*
Positive effects of Caber are abundant for both medical & athlete purposes, as well as those of a sexual nature. Certain steroids can raise prolactin levels significantly in the body.
Raised prolactin levels can lead to gynecomastia (gyno) in people who easily get gyno . Yet, more common is extra prolactin levels lowering the individual?s libido & even more commonly resulting in erectile dysfunction. 
The ED issues that surround prolactin normally revolve around the anabolic steroid hormones Tren & Deca. Deca is the prolactin related ED that has lead to the very common phrase ?Deca Dick? & is the reason many stay away from Deca. 
If the person could limit, or even cut down prolactin levels he can avoid the fearsome ?Deca Dick? & Caber is frequently the perfect solution for this.
Athletes also decide to use Caber due to a sensed adrenaline rush caused by an addition of dopamine. Although data is inconclusive on this, many athletes swear by it. 
The rush can also help w/ memory & the person's ability to push through training w/o getting tired as fast. 
Some also report that the utilization of Caber helps them stick to their diet as the cravings for junk food is reduced as they remain w/ a gratifying feeling due to the increased levels of dopamine in the body.

*Sleep & Sex:*
Many Caber users report a deeper & better sleep,feeling more rested w/ use. then we?re left w/ the final positive effect of Caber, increased sex drive. 
When we have sex, specifically referring to ejaculation, the individual?s prolactin levels go up thereby reducing his desire for sex (after you cum typically your craving goes down). 
By using Caber & reducing serum prolactin levels you acquire your desire for sex much quicker, & in some cases, may be able to perform repeatedly w/o rest between!





*Side Effects of Cabergoline:*
Most common side effects of Caber is nausea & stomach cramps. Stomach issues are normally associated w/ taking too much Caber & can be avoided by correctly dosing & taking it w/ food.
Other possible sides of Caber mostly surround lowering prolactin too much as we do need some prolactin in our bodies. No different than when taking an Aromatase Inhibitor (AI) to reduce estrogen,
too little estrogen due to too much AI can lead to numerous other symptoms. Reduced levels of prolactin at a intense rate can lead to sexual dysfunction, 
such as ED or the inability to have an orgasm. In both sexes it may result in depression & anxiety.

*Cabergoline Dosage:*
Caber is usually found in oral tablets, but may also be found in an oral liquid form. Most people will find that 0.25mg taken two times a week to be all the Caber needed w/ 1mg twice per week being the max.
While 1mg twice per week may not sound like much, it is truly a large dose & far more than most people will need. If 0.25mg twice per week does not fulfill it's purpose for you individually,
there are other areas in your life that need to be analyzed. The best time to take Caber is w/ Dinner.

For more information on this drug, please feel free to contact one of our helpful and very knowledge Team Representatives or Sponsored Athletes 

*For the online-store and all other inquires please click below
*_(International shipping only)_




​


----------



## Beatguts (Jan 31, 2019)

naturalplayer said:


> I've tried just about everything on cycles at some point except Deca... I always liked EQ and was told to try deca... I can't get to sleep to save my life! Is this normal? I had some issues on tren, but this is insane... I fall asleep for maybe 20 minutes at night and then wake up feeling totally rested... Then maybe at 530am I'll fall asleep again and after 2hrs I wake up and can't fall asleep again and feel like death... Help... I'm just running 300mg/wk. Mostly for my joints and to see if I like it.  It's been 3 weeks.  I'm running test, deca, and dbol.
> Test(blend) 500/wk
> Dbol-30mg/day
> Deca- 300mg/wk
> ...



How much water are you holding? Have you checked your blood pressure lately? I blow up like a water buffalo on deca. Hard to say if the water retention or deca caused the spike in my bp. Most likely a combination of the both but I experienced insomnia as well. Insomnia and high blood pressure go hand in hand. Deca messes with my bp significantly more than tren does!


----------

